# Tai Chi in Nanjing



## Halcyon (Sep 4, 2005)

I am currently living in Nanjing,China for a year. I would like to begin learning Tai chi however I only speak English and have no idea about how to find a proper Sifu.

 Any ideas/recommendations?


----------



## Halcyon (Sep 4, 2005)

Sorry, I also meant to mention that I would like to learn Qi Gong as well. Whiechever prooves to be closer with a sifu that understands english


----------

